

VexFlow: A Music Notation Language and Renderer for the Web - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/40263157904/vexflow-a-music-notation-language-and-renderer-for-the

======
oboizt
Oh this is cool! As a programmer and ex-musician, this definitely gets the
wheels turning in my head. Thanks for sharing!

